# Can I coax java fern to sprout new leaves from old rhizome?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been seriously neglecting my tanks lately and finally got it done. My poor plants near the top 1/3rd of the tank really suffered though when I let the water level drop.

I have a bunch of fern mounted to driftwood. I'm hoping there is some way to coax it to sprout new leaves along the length of rhizome but I'm not really holding my breath about it... (I know that normally they sprout leaves as they grow sideways).

If not, any suggestions for plants near the top of a piece of driftwood in a 10 gal tank? It has about 3" of water before hitting the surface of the water and then another 2" before it hits the lights. Something short and subtle may be better aesthetically though (I've never had luck getting moss to adhere to driftwood unfortunately).


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Come on BCA we can do better than just say nothing



I've found Java ferns to be very durable. So even if they look a little rough, as long as the rhizome is hard and alive (not mushy) with some care they'll make a comeback. Unfortunately, it takes time since they're not fast growers. I've heard that you can cut the rhizome and that may motivate the Java ferns to sprout new leaves. I know this works with Anubias as they always come back even bushier when ever I trim them.

Having the plants closer to the surface is usually a good thing, they get lots of air exchange and they're closer to the light. This usually speeds up their growth. However, you still need to keep the water parameters in mind - some GH and nutrients in the water column will help with their health.

Otherwise, you can always use other plants such as anubias (also slow growing), hygrophila pinnatifida, or a nice moss such as fissidens, weeping moss, or coral moss to get that riparium affect.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

thank you!! The hygro pinnatifida you mentioned is BEAUTIFUL! I might just look for some of that instead of trying to coax my javas back to life (as it turns out though, they started sprouting again between the time I posted and now  )


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I too find java fern to be resilient but slow growing. Glad its turning around for you.


----------

